# can you people help me out



## bast1981 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to classical music. I'm mostly into metal and rock. Movie scores have been my entry to the world of classical music. I'm talking scores like

Ennio Morricone "Exorcist 2"

Mark Mancina "Twister"

Joe Renzetti "Poltergeist 3" the end is beautiful sad piano music.

That twister score introduced me to the William Tell Overture by Rossini. As far as i know about it is it pratical Classical music as it was composed for an opera. At first i thought it was about the weather. A nice sunny day at the beginning then a storm. Now i know it's about life in the swiss alpes.

I'm trying to find a vinyl of the finale on ebay because that is what was featured in the movie. All i seem to find is the complete symphony. Nothing wrong with the complete symphony i will buy it later. I'm currently just looking for a single of the Finale.

I found this 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/London-Metropolis-Symphony-7-45-Oz-Vinyl-Single-William-Tell-Overture-/191683799896?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Not sure if it's the finale that is on the vinyl.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I found two on Amazon that may fit your needs. One is Radio's Famous Theme Songs, where it is included as the Lone Ranger Theme. Another is Leonard Bernstein Plays for Young People, which also has Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain, Dukas' The Sorcerer's Apprentice, and Piston's Ballet Suite from "The Incredible Flutist." The second one is explicitly the finale.

Your best bet is classical sampler albums, as most people looking for the overture specifically want the entire piece.

May I ask why vinyl is the desired format? It is much easier to find this music on CDs.


----------



## bast1981 (Sep 10, 2015)

I said vinyl because if i buy it on cd it will most likely end up as a digital file anyway. I listen to most of my music on the computer from itunes and on a mp3 player when on the go. Is it possible to make mp3 of vinyl too. I just think vinyl has a higher audio reproduction.

Both cd and vinyl are mostly noveltry iteams at this point.



bharbeke said:


> I found two on Amazon that may fit your needs. One is Radio's Famous Theme Songs, where it is included as the Lone Ranger Theme. Another is Leonard Bernstein Plays for Young People, which also has Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain, Dukas' The Sorcerer's Apprentice, and Piston's Ballet Suite from "The Incredible Flutist." The second one is explicitly the finale.
> 
> Your best bet is classical sampler albums, as most people looking for the overture specifically want the entire piece.
> 
> May I ask why vinyl is the desired format? It is much easier to find this music on CDs.


----------

